# How to lock individual outlook folders



## fajohn2 (Dec 1, 1999)

Does anyone know of a program where you can lock individual outlook folders in Outlook 2000 (Win98 ME system)? I share the computer with the family and would like to be able to lock specific folders in Outlook. Ideally, the program would allow for delivery of specified email to this locked folder and then only be accessible via password. 

Outlook folders are not available, per my knowledge, in Windows Explorer... thus protection software to lock windows folders does not seem to work since you cannot access the folders to lock them.

Any help on this would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

John


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

In Outlook right click on the personal folder you want to protect and go to properties, advanced. Here you can put a password on the folder. 

Use the rules wizard to control delivery of mail to that folder.


----------



## fajohn2 (Dec 1, 1999)

The root level of folders in my Outlook 2000 is a personal folder. This is a stand alone machine not on a network. It seems that the solution may be to create another personal folder at this root level which may then be protected. Do you know how I add another personal folder at the root level? I will check outlook help for this as well but any advise would be appreciated. Thanks for your reply and help.

John


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Tools, Services, Add, select Personal Folder from the drop down and browse to put it in the folder you want on the hard drive.


----------



## fajohn2 (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks for the help... looks like the issue will be solved using another personal folders file. I will try this out tonight when I get on my home machine. Again, thanks for you kind help.

john


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

You're welcome!


----------

